# UWN window stickers



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

We finally have some window stickers available, and we're giving them away to whoever wants one or two and plans on actually using them. Forum member Cfarnwide made up a few hundred of them, and was good enough to donate them to the forum.

I'm looking forward to seeing these on vehicles around the state. With some luck, they will bring lots more forum members this way. They will also help us recognize each other when we're out and about.

First of all, "Thank you cfarnwide!" 

Second, if you want one, follow this link and we'll fill you in.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you Sir. My envelope requesting 2 is going out today. I will display them proudly.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I could use 4 if you have enough available...

1 for the car
1 for the truck
1 for the ice sled
1 for the boat...


I will get my envelope to you asap....


Thanks!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Envelope on the way. thanks CFRANWIDE!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope there are still some available, I want some too!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I hope there are still some available, I want some too!


We still have quite a few left.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Done and Done*

Done and Done


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got my window stickers in the mail yesterday! I am going to clean the car and stick them on! Thanks a bunch Peterson!


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

got are stickers in the mail yesterday allready have them on mine and my sons truck's thanks cfarnwide and peterson


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine arrived to! I already have one on the ice sled!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

got mine today. Thanks!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Envelope in the mail Friday 29 Feb!!  Request 3...one for boat two for vehicles. THANK YOU CFARNWIDE & PETERSEN!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Envelope in the mail Friday 29 Feb!!  Request 3...one for boat two for vehicles. THANK YOU CFARNWIDE & PETERSEN!!! :wink: :wink:


Good thinking !! Dang it..I'll have to get another to put on the boat....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Got'em today...Again THANK YOU CFARNWIDE and PETERSEN.  Nice look'n and when the vehicles get a real "good" wash and the boat is fully naked (unwrapped from winter hibernation) "they'll be displayed" with PRIDE!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Any more of these left? Id like to get 2 and wanted to be sure there were still some left before I send off the envolope.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

waltny said:


> Any more of these left? Id like to get 2 and wanted to be sure there were still some left before I send off the envolope.


I have a couple extra waltny...meet me by the '57 chevy sunday and I'll give them to you...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have some as well. So if anyone needs any let me know and we can meet in a dark alley somewheres.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

do you still have mine hippy?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Any more of these left? Id like to get 2 and wanted to be sure there were still some left before I send off the envolope.
> ...


You really going to be out there?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

waltny said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > waltny said:
> ...


Waltny, I really _was_ headed up there, but with this storm I don't think I'll make it..  
GrandpaD and Tree don't live too far from you if you still need some sticker's....you may want to PM either of them.... 

btw....I'll catch up with you later in the spring...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Ill be looking forward to that....

Im meeting garyfish to get a few tomorrow so I should be set.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you still have any left, I just got my brand new truck today and need a couple to sticker it up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> Do you still have any left, I just got my brand new truck today and need a couple to sticker it up.


Ditto, same boat here, I keep forgetting to mail it, can I just do it on paypal and give you my address?

Edit: I have some on the way, thx again .45 and the others who offered to ship!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Got mine on sat Gary, thanks for helping out!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you got them.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres a look at them.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... C_4792.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... C_4794.jpg


----------



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

I will send out my envelope tomorrow. I would like to get 2 white ones, one for each car. :mrgreen:


----------



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

To Petersen & cfarnwide,Thanks for the stickers, I received mine yesterday and will have them in the cars this weekend. I am going to go fishing at East Canyon on Sat. I will post a report later. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

